# The Last Book You Read - and what did you think of it?



## thedreamweaver (Jun 22, 2007)

Last one I read was 'Disgrace' by JM Coutzee (I think).
It was pretty good, nice themes and well-written although the story meandered a little. Having said that, this doesn't bother me since I have a high boredom threshold.


----------



## RebelGoddess (Jun 25, 2007)

Last book I read was Monkeewrench by P.J. Tracy.

I was re-reading it (for probably the 10th time) so I defintely enjoyed it.

I reccommend it to anyone who loves a good mystery. The characters are very well developed (probably the best I've read) and the mystery keeps you guessing!

The author is actually 2 people, a mother-daughter team.

I defintely suggest you check out the series because it will blow you away.

Racheal


----------



## sixlivesdown (Jun 25, 2007)

Last book I read was "Boomsday" by Christopher Buckley. It's a political satire on a very near-future United States, very well written and biting. 

I'd recommend it to pretty much anyone.


----------



## playstation60 (Jun 25, 2007)

The Husband - Dean Koontz.

I am not quite finished with it, but I don't remember exactly what book fell before it, so yeah.

It's a decent yarn.  Started off spectacular.  I mean I was on the edge of my seat, but it's not so much anymore.  Written well.  Fast pace style of writing too (ala DaVinci Code, very short chapters).  Things are getting cliche.  Brother has power to help, but turns out to be bad...yada yada.  I think the parents are in on it.  We'll see!!!


----------



## TheWritingQuill (Jun 25, 2007)

The last book I read was Sam's Letters to Jennifer by James Patterson. I thought it was a wonderful book and a well written love story. It was sad at some points all in all it was a great book.


----------



## Melui (Jun 26, 2007)

The Labriynth - Kate Mosse

It wasn't my normal genre, but it was incredible. I was completely captivated from the first chapter. It starts with Alice in 2005 and then to Alaise in...I forget the year, but the beginning of the Crusades. There are a lot of characters involved, and somehow they are all linked. It's about the myth of the grail. I finished it 3 weeks ago and I'm still thinking about it and continuing to be amazed by it.


----------



## Ore-sama (Jun 26, 2007)

"Break on Through:The Life and Death of Jim Morrison"

A provacative and tragic read about Morrison's life.


----------



## Krim (Jun 26, 2007)

High Lord by Trudi Canavan. Decent...too many fantasies come down to what could be awesome MC/villian battles and they just sputter. I mean, I can't think of many people who wouldn't love to have seen Roland in a gunfight with Randall Flagg in the field of roses around the Dark Tower, or even just the Crimson King...but no...ka-fucking-shume.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 27, 2007)

the last book i read was Absurdistan and I thought it was amazing


----------



## RebelGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

Updating mine:

I just read "The Princess Academy" by Shannon Hale, a book I've had on my amazon.com wishlist for a long time. 

It's YA fiction, so not everyone will like it, but as someone who is still sort of close to that age range (though I was reading at a HS level when I was 10) I like to check out new and noteworthy books in the genre.

Overall it was okay. After waiting so long to buy it I guess I may have hyped it up too much in my mind (though the award sticker on the front didn't help). 

The plot was okay, though fairly predictable. Hale developed the protagonist (whose name escapes me - not a good sign for a book read less than a week ago) very well, but left most of the secondary and tertiary characters one-dimentional.

It was an enjoyable read for a lazy summer afternoon, but it's defintely not a book I'll be re-reading again and again.

Racheal

P.S.

I splurged on amazon.com, so it's quite possible there will be quite a few more of these from me fairly soon : )


----------



## Scurry Inertia (Jun 27, 2007)

Foundation by Isaac Asimov. I love all the big picture kinda storys, the foundation series of books is definitly big picture. About the scientific predicted fall of a Galactic Empire and one mans mapped out future history that will lessen the time it will take for the next Empire to rise.


----------



## Mike C (Jun 28, 2007)

Kingdom Come by JG Ballard.

Outstanding.


----------



## lisajane (Jun 28, 2007)

Plain Truth by Jodi Picolut. Quite a good novel, thought the main character was excellent and it was an interesting view into Amish life.

However, she really has to change her endings. The whole courtroom drama at the end of every novel is getting ridiculously predictable.


----------



## red lantern (Jul 1, 2007)

last book I read was 'Kill Team' by Gav Thrope, number 2 of a trilogy, quite good and further develops on his main character.


----------



## ruksak (Jul 1, 2007)

White Noise by Don De Lillo.  It was the best thing I've read in about a year at least and have bought the mighty Underworld as a result which I am just starting.


----------



## boongee (Jul 1, 2007)

I read Of Mice and Men for the first time. The power went out so I sat up in the dark with a flashlight and read the whole thing in one night. I liked it a lot. I'm starting The Grapes of Wrath now.


----------



## ruksak (Jul 1, 2007)

boongee said:
			
		

> I read Of Mice and Men for the first time. The power went out so I sat up in the dark with a flashlight and read the whole thing in one night. I liked it a lot. I'm starting The Grapes of Wrath now.


 
There are a handful of books that I've been moved beyond words by and Grapes of Wrath is one of them - truly stunning - enjoy.


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila (Jul 1, 2007)

I am currently reading _Picasso My Grandfather_ by Mariana Picasso. Not many people i know realise how much of a totilatarian family wrecker Picasso was. My goodness he is portrayed as a cruel, anti-socialist bastard. But then again that's the general stereotype behind Artists... 

This book changes the way I perceive his artworks, however that isnt a surprise given that I now view them with an Author centred approach...


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 1, 2007)

Just finished two books.  The Temple of the Golden Pavillion by Yukio Mishima and Midshipman Hornblower by C.S. Forester.

The golden pavillion was amazing, and I recommend every aspiring writer should read it!  For those who are unfamiliar with Mishima's work, this is one of his best, as he tells the story to the world how he saw it, with all its beauty and its link to death.  Based on a true story that occured in Kyoto in the 1950's.

Midshipman Hornblower is also a very amazing book, without rivalry, starting at the beginning of Hornblower's career in the navy where he is a poor seasick youth who is good with numbers but scared of heights.  I like a lot how Forester allows his character to grow, slowly becoming the hero we all know him to be! :] Awesome read!


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 1, 2007)

The ABARAT, by Clive Barker


----------



## negenki (Jul 1, 2007)

i read Winter of the Raven, don't remember th author but its' an old 1995 book about photography, mysteries, exploration and romantic. still haven't finish it... i like it because it's not all smutty like other romance books i read and their relationship developed through a long period of time instead of under one week.....


----------



## Lance (Jul 1, 2007)

I've never read a book so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 2, 2007)

You've never read a book?
Is something wrong?
Not right?


----------



## Nefieslab (Jul 2, 2007)

Um... can't think but still typing... um... It. read It for the first time. It was great. Great read, great plot and great characters. Carry on writing like that Mr King!


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila (Jul 2, 2007)

Errr. Now reading Catch 22 and Harry Potter 1. (also looking forward to reading The Catcher in the Rye soon)

So far Catch 22 is mad, i love it. 

Will probably post a non-fiction literary review of it when im done.  In relation to Rozencrats and Gildernstein... ummmmm.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 2, 2007)

rosencrantz and guildenstern, love.


----------



## Nillani (Jul 3, 2007)

You have a different avatar.

I am reading "Daughter of Venice". It's quite good so far. I'm enjoying it. I've read better, of course.


----------



## jtassinaro (Jul 6, 2007)

Just finished "Midnight Mass" by F. Paul Wilson.  Good read, plus it took place in the town next to me, so I knew all the places they went.


----------



## Funkeh (Jul 7, 2007)

I finished 'Just in Case', about two weeks ago. It wasn't as good as Meg's debut novel, but still a good read.

And is that the same Dreamweaver from RSB and TGP?


----------



## Devotchka (Jul 7, 2007)

A Room of One's Own by Virginia Woolf. Very interesting and thought-provoking. She was writing at a very interesting time too.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't read anything in a while...


----------



## CatchyUsername (Jul 7, 2007)

-Londonistan by Melanie Phillips; highly recommended and eye opening.
-Obsessed by Ted Dekker; very good so far (not finished with it yet)
-Devil In the White City by Erik Larson; one of the most well written non-fiction books I've ever read

I've got about 5 other books on standby waiting for me to pick up and read.


----------



## Sabrina Fleur (Jul 7, 2007)

I just finished Lord of the Flies, william golding.
personally..i find that it was prejudice, had chauvinistically ideal favoritisms and had predictably typical outcomes: The quiet one was the devil in disguise (Roger), the main character had to be the blonde and the leader(Ralph), the irish had to be the hot-headed aggressor-oppressor (jack), the fat character had to be weak, vulnerable and unhealthy ("Piggy" -.-). But aside from that..no DUH ppl are gonna lose their heads when theyre like..STRANDED on an island.


----------



## Krim (Jul 7, 2007)

Reading Lord of Light by Zelazny. Fucking amazing. Great prose (mostly), great characters, great Buddhist discussions, great action.


----------



## almostfamous1286 (Jul 8, 2007)

The last book I read was called "Catch Me When I Fall" by Nicci French. I picked it up at an airport after I finished the last Harry Potter book for the sixth time...
It was incredible. It was a psychological mystery...It kept me guessing until the end.


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila (Jul 14, 2007)

oh im now reading "the Catcher in the Rye" which is good so far as i can tell. Im wondering right at this moment why it was given as the reason for the murder of John Lennon... however i am not yet very far through it, so im sure the answer will become apparent later.


----------



## Rob (Jul 14, 2007)

Last novel I read was _The Dying Animal_ by Philip Roth. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## writingkeys (Jul 14, 2007)

Let's see, just finished up One for the Money by Janet Evanovich and also Peter and the Shadow Thieves by Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson. 

One for the Money is absolutely hilarious, probably a new favorite series.  I would definitely recommend it to anyone. 

Peter and the Shadow Thieves was also reallly well written and entertaining (if you like YA novels).  Props to Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 14, 2007)

The utility of force by Rupert Smith

If you are interested in what is going down in the world today this is dry but informative and perceptive, the author was Deputy supreme allied commander nato in Europe, in a command position in Kosovo and commander of motorised forces in the first gulf war. His basic thesis is that we have moved from industrialised warfare to what he calls war amongst the people.


----------



## Maul Twilight (Jul 15, 2007)

Recently finished reading Everything's Eventual by Stephen King - short stories are brilliant, but damn he can make a 'short story' seem frigging long. 
Of course reading a collection of short stories leads you to have a favourite...and mine is the initial one "Autopsy Room Four." 
I had goosebumps while reading.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Best one in that was Little Sisters of Eul. in my opinion.


----------



## Blade (Jul 15, 2007)

Just read Key Witch by Robert Tacoma and it was hilarious.  I bought it yesterday.  I've been savoring Top Dead Center by Kevin Cameron for a week or so.  On the slow shelf is One Hundred Years of Solitude in Spanish (already read it in English), and that one will take me months to read.


----------



## Brxan (Jul 16, 2007)

I just finished reading Conn Iggulden's _Emperor: The Gates of Rome. _The book wasn't that bad and even though it is suppose to be about Julius Caesar I found him to be a cardboard character, most of the other characters in the novel were just a little more interesting but the story itself was good. 

I wouldn't recommend this book to most people. Only if you are interested in the Roman Empire. I did end up picking up the second book to this series today and if it is better then the first one then I will probably finish the series out.


----------



## The Hooded One (Jul 16, 2007)

The last book I read was "A Feast For Crows" by George R. R. Martin

it was very good though I was a little disappointed that half the characters were not in this one.


----------



## The Hooded One (Jul 16, 2007)

Brxan said:


> I just finished reading Conn Iggulden's _Emperor: The Gates of Rome. _The book wasn't that bad and even though it is suppose to be about Julius Caesar I found him to be a cardboard character, most of the other characters in the novel were just a little more interesting but the story itself was good.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this book to most people. Only if you are interested in the Roman Empire. I did end up picking up the second book to this series today and if it is better then the first one then I will probably finish the series out.


 
I recommend Colleen McCullough's "Masters of Rome" series. "First Man in Rome" is the first book and though a little hard to get into I was hooked after 50 pages. One of the best books on historical fiction I have ever read highly recommended


----------



## Mike C (Jul 17, 2007)

Just finished volume 2 of JG Ballard's collected shorts, and it makes me feel physically sick that I'll never, ever, be able to write like he does.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 18, 2007)

Just finished "The history of Mr. Polly" by H.G. Wells, hadn't read it since I was a teen ager, Looking back I can see it had a considerable influence, passed it on to my daughter.


----------



## T.W. North (Jul 20, 2007)

The Gathering by Isabelle something...

_Very _good book, especially considering I was made to read it for school (which kinda sucks considering how much I like it, it'll just sap the life right out of it - just like when I had to watch the Truman Show ><)


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

The last book I read was Masquerade by Melissa de la Cruz.

I loved it and I am dreading the whole year I have to wait until the next in the series is released. It is a shame that publishers taunt readers in such a way. :3

I could stand to cut off a finger but a whole year to wait... it is horrid. :3


----------



## Trave_xx (Jul 23, 2007)

The final Harry Potter, which was satisfying; I don't critique an author's should'ves and could'ves.


----------



## whiteplague2007 (Jul 23, 2007)

Last book I read was Twilight by Stephnie Meyer. The book was quite good and interesting. The romance in it wasn't the cheap-mooshy-gushy type you read in other romance novels. Plus the blood and suspense of her love for a vampire was quite cool and fun to read.


----------



## Lemex (Jul 23, 2007)

The last book I read was Stephen King's Misery.

Not impressed! The story was crap, the grammar was terrible, you could tell it was him just slagging off a small section of his fans, Annie Wilkes is too stupid to be scary, and he kept on going on about them damn pillings at the begining.

Mr King, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Scurry Inertia (Jul 24, 2007)

Sword of Shannara - Terry Brooks. 

Was a good read, the only critisism I would have is its obvious borrowings from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## slayerofangels (Jul 24, 2007)

The Magician's Guild - Trudy Canavan

Opinion - meh.


----------



## Stewart (Jul 24, 2007)

Earlier tonight I finished _Tobacco Road_ by Erskine Caldwell, a darkly comic novel set around the harsh realities of the Great Depression. My full review is in that link.


----------



## PrettyPistol (Jul 24, 2007)

Does Hamlet count? It was the best thing I ever read. I loved it, it's just the perfect story, and of course the words are art.

If not Hamlet, then I would say The Hobbit. It had a somewhat simple story that was a pleasure to read.


----------



## jtassinaro (Jul 25, 2007)

Finished Salems Lot by Stephen King on Sunday.  The prolouge gives away the ending of the book of who lives and who dies, so that sucked.

Just finished HP and the Deathly Hollows, which was enjoyable.

Next up I'm going to try and brave another Stephen King book b/c everyone tells me that "The Stand" is supposed to be excellent.  We shall see.


----------



## Ashen-eyes (Jul 25, 2007)

The last book I read was _Interview with the Vampire_ by Anne Rice. I really enjoyed the book, so I went on and started reading _The Vampire Lestat_, and hopefully I'll be able to read _Queen of the Damned_ and _Hannibal Rising_ before _Eclipse_ by Stephenie Meyer comes out.


----------



## Othello-Jane (Jul 25, 2007)

Last book I read was _Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman. I've just discovered him and so far, I love all of his books! Right now, I'm reading another oen of his best sellers called _American Gods_.


----------



## Joelle (Jul 25, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. 
Friggen awesome. One of the best of the series.


----------



## ryangt (Jul 25, 2007)

Just finshed The Stand.  I was so hooked on the last 300 pages, but don't ask me about the 300 before that.


----------



## Ashen-eyes (Jul 26, 2007)

Othello-Jane said:


> Last book I read was _Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman. I've just discovered him and so far, I love all of his books! Right now, I'm reading another oen of his best sellers called _American Gods_.


 
My friend suggested _American Gods_ to me. I may end up checking that one out when I go to the bookstore soon.


----------



## Stabering (Jul 26, 2007)

These are the books I've read in the past few months (all fiction/fantasy)

--> The Guardians of Time Trilogy <-- Marianne Curley ~ 
1. The Named
2. The Dark
3. The Key

*The Guardians of Time Trilogy was by far one of my favorites. It's a light read for most and was very enjoyable. It has a great storyline, thought the second book is a little slower then the rest, and lots of twists. It also has touches of ramance throughout it that flows with the story and isnt awkward to read. I reccomend these three books.*

--> The Inheritance Trilogy <-- Christopher Paolini ~ 
1. Eragon
2. Eldest
3. (Coming Soon)

*These are probably my favorite books. When I first read Eragon I thought it was the best thing I've ever read, but then I read Eldest. It blew Eragon out of the sky with its fast paced battles and well thought out plotline. These stories keep you on your toes and always make you think. Dragons, magic, and romance. What more could you ask for? If you haven't already read these you should definatly get them immediatly. Like get off your butt, run to Barnes and Noble, and get it now. *

--> Pendragon <-- D. J. MacHale ~ 
1. The Merchant of Death
2. The Lost City of Faar
3. The Never War
4. The Reality Bug
5. Black Water
6. The Rivers of Zadaa
7. The Quillan Games
8. (Ibara) Dont remember name.

*These are also excellent books. Even though there is 8+ books, the plots for each one are always different, i mean theres the basic "fight him off" in every story, but its always different. Everytime i read one of these books im left with the "WoW" feeling as everything comes together at the end. Now that im older, the reading is much easier, but it's still a great series and i dont mind walking into the young readers section to get it.*

--> The Farsala Trilogy <-- Hilary Bell ~ 
1. Fall of a Kingdom
2. Rise of a Hero
3. Forging of a Sword

*These were an okay series, a little cliche. It's the basic defend you country from enemies type book with a few twists added. The magic in the book is a little unthoughtout, it really has no limits. If you have spare time you can pick up these books, but it wouldnt be my first option.*

--> Wizard Books <-- Diane Duane ~ 
1. So You Want to Be a Wizard
2. Deep Wizardry
3. High Wizardry
4. A Wizard Abroad
5. The Wizard's Dilemma
6. A Wizard Alone
7. Wizard's Holiday
8. Wizards at War

*I accually really liked these books. The first one sounded really bad, but I got it for christmas so i decided to try it out. It accually was really cool up until the 7th book, which i kinda... skipped over. I found it a little boring to read so i just got the overview of it and continued on. The last book (i think 8) was really good but really confusing, i had to re-read various parts to make sure i was understanding everything. If i were you though, i would try to read these.*

--> Deltora Quest <-- Emily Rodda ~ 
1. The Forest of Silence
2. The Lake of Tears
3. City of the Rats
4. The Shifting Sands
5. Dread Mountain
6. The Maze of the Beast
7. The Valley of the Lost
8. Return to Del

*This series is really short, for 8 books, and can be found in 1-4 books. It was a very easy read, prolly 4th grade level type reading, and very redundant. I liked the puzzles they had to figure out at times, but really all 8 books were the same thing. Run in, get the gem, run out. Unless you are really bored i wouldnt get these, but if you want to, i read them both in about 6 hours.*

--> The Bartimaeus Trilogy <-- Jonathan Stroud ~ 
1. The Amulet of Samarkand
2. The Golem's Eye
3. Ptolemy's Gate

*The first book in this series was good i thought, and the end was really enjoyable. I liked the rules of the magic in this book because they had guidlines and other limits. The second book wasn't as good as the first, but the third beat them both. The third book in this series was packed full of action and i found the end to be heart wrenching *tear tear* They were good and i really do reccomend them.*

--> Attolia Books <-- Megan Turner ~
1. The Thief
2. The Queen of Attolia
3. The King of Attolia

*These books were really out of the normal range of books i normally read, with no acual magic or non human creatures. There was a little divine intervention throughout the book, but not enough to ruin it. This story has alot of politics and trickery and theiving in it, and it was a little hard to follow. I dont remember if there were accually and battles in the story or not. Not worth remembering = not worth reading. If you find time go for it, but it didnt float my boat.*

--> Midnighters <-- Scott Westerfeld
1. The Secret Hour
2. Touching Darkness
3. Blue Moon

*I loved this series. Even now i would probably read them again and again. I can't really describe it, it was really really good. The ending once again was amazingly well done, definatly read these.*

--> The Old Kingdom Trilogy <-- Garth Nix ~
1. Sabriel
2. Lirael
3. Abhorsen

*By far the worst work Garth Nix has ever done, I've read all of his books and he is my favorite author, but i didnt like these as much. It confused me when it started talking about a wall between like modern and olden day worlds. I just ignored it and replaced all the modern things with old things, it worked okay. I thought it was pretty good, but read the other Nix books first so you don't ruin it for the rest.*

--> The Seventh Tower <-- Garth Nix ~
1. The Seventh Tower 1-3
2. The Seventh Tower 4-6

*I really liked these books. At first when i read the back i thought it was going to be a chinese fighting book (the name threw me off and this was my first Nix book) I got it for christmas from my grandma, so i knew i prolly wouldnt like it, but i read it anyways. I was wrong. I loved it alot. Enough to read it a total of 3 times. It doesnt compare to Eragon, but it's right below it. I say read these second in the Nix line *

--> The Keys to the Kingdom <-- Garth Nix ~ 
1. Mister Monday
2. Grim Tuesday
3. Drowned Wednesday
4. Sir Thursday
5. Lady Friday
6. Superior Saturday (coming soon)
7. Lord Sunday (coming soon)

*This Nix Series is number one for him. They are really really good and i love every single one of them. Bravo Nix, Bravo. (That means go get them right now.)*

If you like fantasy/fiction stories those are really really good books to read. (i left out HP because everyone knows about those books anyways)

~Stabering


----------



## ClancyBoy (Jul 29, 2007)

ryangt said:


> Just finshed The Stand.  I was so hooked on the last 300 pages, but don't ask me about the 300 before that.



Really?  I thought it was great for the first half then fell apart at the end.

To answer:
I started Needful Things by Graham Greene, but it was boring and kind of offensive so I didn't continue.

More recently than that I started rereading _Illuminatus!_ but it didn't seem as brilliant as it did the first time, and all I could imagine is some crank huddled over a typewriter in a New York apartment building with blood running out of his coke-addled nose.

I just don't seem to enjoy anything these days.  Everything I read I feel like I've seen before.


----------



## The Hack (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been re-reading books lately (I know, really broadening my horizons).  I'm trying to think of the books I have read recently for the first time:  

I read _Catcher in the Rye_ for the first time recently (I'm surprised I didn't read it earlier in life).  I think I need to read it again before I really form an opinion about it.  It was well written, no doubt, I just think I need to read it again to catch some of the symbolism and subtleties.

I was in the airport waiting for a cross-country flight and I saw _Limitations_ by Scott Turow in the bookstore.  It's a short book and I like Turow's writing, so I bought it.  I read the book from cover to cover on the flight.  It is a very well written book (I think he is a much better writer in that genre than is Grisham), but the plot is not as gripping as some of Turow's other books (_Presumed Innocent_).

I read the Preface to J.R.R. Tolkien's _Children of Hurin_.  It certainly sounds as if it will be a good book.  I need to get back into it.


----------



## Arin (Jul 29, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Scott Tuplin (Jul 30, 2007)

Just finished The Bourne Identity. Can't say the film is better, its just different. Good read.

Might move on to "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?", on which the Blade Runner movie was based.


----------



## kenewbie (Aug 2, 2007)

Umberto Eco - Foucault's Pendulum

I found it so-so. I'm a sucker for conspiracies and the amount of detail in there is mind boggling, but he is a bit long winded for my taste.

k


----------



## Vargus (Aug 3, 2007)

_Giovanni's Room_, by Baldwin. I thought this to be one of the best and most daring novelettes I've ever read. I have to wonder what baldwin's comtemporaries thought of him during the '50s for addressing the issue of repressed homosexuality. One thing I couldn't figure out is whether the protagonist was Black or White. I must not have been reading too carefully.


----------



## Joshua1181 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just finished "The Tortilla Curtain" by TC Boyle. Racial, cultural, socieo-economic themes (some that are a little cliche and preachy) are pretty abundant here, but still is definitely an engaging read that'll make you think some, and I'd totally recommend it.


----------



## Lemex (Aug 5, 2007)

I just finnished 'Cell' by Stephen King.

At least it was better than Misery... but his grammar is still terrible!


----------



## Heid (Aug 7, 2007)

"The Secret Of Crickley Hall" - James Herbert

Big fan of James Herbert but this was a let down. Uninteresting characters whom frankly I didn't really care for, poor dialogue, about 200 pages too long and the story itself was cliche (I am still hopeful that he meant it as tongue-in-cheek, though I couldn't find any evidence of it in the text).

Still, it had its moments but its by far not the best of his work that I've read.


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 7, 2007)

*Stabering*, if you really liked Eragon for some reason (I hated it, it's soooo childish and full of clichés), try to read Dragonlance: Chronicles and Dragonlance: Legends in that order. Both are trilogies involving swords, magic, dragons, love, romance, comedy, horror, big battles, tavern talk, you name it. It's awesome. And if those six box isn't enough, let me know and I'll tell you about 160+ more. 

_Last Book:_
*DC Comics: Identity Crisis*

Technically a comic book novel, but it's really great and deserve to be counted among the finest "you know what you're getting" novels out there. Unlike what you might think with a name like that, this isn't just a bunch of superheroes bashing a few supervillains to save the day. It's far worse than that, in a good way. Short to say, Elongated Man's wife is killed, and everyone (pretty much literally) goes on a rampage to find the killer. This turns out to be Dr Light, who raped her a few months earlier and wants revenge after failing to kill her. Or is it?

I said it. Elongated Man's wife was raped, then killed some months later. In a comic book about superheroes. Short to say, there are stuff in here that once and for all picks up the entire DC Universe and throws it into the modern day for a modern universe. People die. That's the fact. Think Marvel: Civil War is mature? Think again. This could very well have been written as an actual novel with regular people instead of superheroes. In fact, there's very little superhero-action here (there are some, of course), but focus far more on a physological apect of the story.

Of course, it does help a lot if you know who Elongated Man, Dr Light, Deathstroke, Atom and obscure characters like that are, but if you do, I highly recommend this.

It's a comic book, yes, but it's good enough to count as an actual book.


----------



## starbuck6154 (Sep 13, 2007)

The last book I read was "Stray"- Rachel Vincent, I thought it was a really good book. It is her first book, and before I even finished I checked to see when the next book is out. I don't do that that often.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Over a single sitting (excuse the pun) I've just read _Gents_ by Warwick Collins. It's basically set in a London toilet where the Jamaican staff are required, as per the council's request, to stamp out the cottaging that its renowned for. Despite its brevity it looks at issues such as racism, religion, and prejudice which extend far beyond it's milieu. And it's hilarious the whole way through too.


----------



## Luzici (Sep 14, 2007)

_The Queen of Spades,_by A. Pushkin. The book is actually a lot less cruel than the opera by Tchaikovsky. It's a gambler story with phantastic elements similiar to works by E.T.A. Hoffmann, but the language is - as usual in Pushkin's prose - very clear and direct. I liked it, although I'm not overly amazed.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Sep 14, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Chuck Palahniuk's _Lullaby_. Please don't read this. It was terrible. I felt like I was reading a first draft. Okay, maybe not a first draft, but doesn't this guy have editors? 

Lost
[/SIZE]


----------



## Nillani (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm reading (for about the millionth time) 'Does My Head Look Big In This?' by Randa Abdel-Fattah, and I thikn it's brilliant. A funny, heartwarming interesting read about a muslim aussie girl in Yr 11. Good book.


----------



## Athlynne (Sep 17, 2007)

"Foucault's Pendulum" by Umberto Eco is the last one I finished.  I liked it, though my favorite character died and I'm the only one who seemed to care.    I liked it more than I expected to...I read "The Name of the Rose", also by Eco, when I was thirteen and, if you asked me now, I wouldn't be able to tell you what it was about.  I was too young, perhaps.


----------

